#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Marokkaanse Cuisine >  Dadels

## Shopperr

Ik ben gek op dadels. 
Ze zijn ook heel gezond. 

*
Waar groeien dadels?
Dadels groeien aan de dadelpalm. Deze boom komt van oorsprong voor in Mesopotami en langs de Nijl in Egypte. Het is bekend dat mensen 5000 jaar geleden dadels aten. Uiteraard is het moeilijk na te gaan of mensen daarvoor ook dadels aten. De Sumerirs en de oude Egyptenaren, twee culturen die aan de basis van de moderne geschiedenis staan, hebben in ieder geval melding gemaakt van de dadel als lekkernij.

Dadels als suikervervanger
Dadels zijn bij uitstek geschikt om als zoetmiddel te fungeren in taartjes. Wanneer je dadels gebruikt heb je geen suiker meer nodig en de taart wordt voedzaam en gezond. Natuurlijke vruchtensuikers zijn veel beter voor het lichaam dan geraffineerde suiker. Dadels worden veel door raw foodisten gebruikt. Dadels zijn gedroogd te koop in menig supermarkt. Tegenwoordig zijn er, zeker in de grote steden, overal kleine Turkse, Marokkaanse of andere Mediterrane winkels kun je prima dadels kopen.

Vitaminen in dadels
Dadels bevatten veel voedingswaarde in de vorm van vitaminen, mineralen en fytonutrinten. Vooral de vitaminen uit het B-complex zijn goed vertegenwoordigd in de dadel. Het vruchtje bevat relatief het meest vitamine B6 (pyridoxine). In 100 gram dadels zit 19% van de Aanbevolen Dagelijkse Hoeveelheid(ADH) aan B6. Vitamine B5(pantotheenzuur) zit er ook veel in, 16% van de ADH. Verder bevat de dadel 10% van de ADH aan niacine(B3), 5% van de ADH aan vitamine A en 4.5% van de ADH aan riboflavine(B2). Voor foliumzuur(B11) en thiamine (B1) geldt beide dat er 4% van de ADH in zit.

Mineralen in dadels
Wat mineralen betreft zit er vooral veel koper in het dadeltje. Een onsje dadels is goed voor 40% van de ADH voor koper. Het is een rijke bron aan kalium; er zit 16% van de ADH aan kalium in een ons dadels. Voor mangaan en magnesium geldt dat er voor deze hoeveelheid 13% van de ADH in zit. Verder zit er in 100 gram 11% van de ADH aan ijzer, 9% van de ADH aan fosfor, 6.5% van de ADH aan calcium en 4% van de ADH aan zink.

De dadelpalm
De dadelpalm
Fytonutrinten in dadels
Er zitten tanninen in dadels. Deze hebben een ontstekingsremmende werking. Daarnaast zitten lutene en zeaxanthine in dadels. Dat zijn stoffen die kanker mede helpen voorkomen omdat ze vrije radicalen uitschakelen. Vrije radicalen richten celschade en DNA-schade aan. Wanneer dit te grote vormen aanneemt is de kans op het krijgen van kanker groter. Dadels eten helpt voornamelijk tegen darmkanker, borstkanker, prostaatkanker, endeldarmkanker, alvleesklierkanker en longkanker. Van zeaxanthine is bekend dat het door de ogen wordt opgenomen en het leeftijdsgerelateerde staar voorkomt. Dadels zijn een prima aanvulling in een dieet tijdens de chemokuur.

Dadel als preventief medicijn
Er zijn verschillende ziekten waartegen een dadel preventief werkt.
Omdat er zeaxanthine in zit, wat staar tegengaat, voorkomt het op den duur blindheid.
Het werkt goed tegen constipatie doordat het veel vezels bevat,
Het werkt preventief tegen kanker door dezelfde vezels plus de tanninen en vitaminen,
Behalve tegen verstopping werken dadels goed bij diarree doordat deze tropische boomvrucht veel kalium bevat,
Dadels zijn gezond en het ideale voedsel om aan te sterken.

Dadels zijn een afrodisiac
Behalve de bovengenoemde helende eigenschappen kun je dadels gebruiken als afrodisiac. Natuurlijk kan het heel spannend zijn om je partner een dadel te voeren maar voor een afrodisiac kun je ook een speciaal recept gebruiken. Hiervoor laat je een handvol dadels 12 uur weken in geitenmelk. De eventuele pitten moet je eruit halen. Vervolgens pureer je de dadels in dezelfde melk met karwij en honing. Hierdoor ben je langer in staat sex te bedrijven en het vermindert onvruchtbaarheid.


Dadels wassen
Dadels zijn kleverig. Als ze niet goed worden ingepakt kunnen er allerlei stoffen aan vastkleven. Het is aan te bevelen om ze goed af te spoelen onder de kraan voor het opeten zodat je zeker weet dat ze goed schoon zijn. Dadels kunnen geweekt worden in water. Geweekte dadels zijn beter te verwerken in gerechten. Je kunt er een zoete pasta van maken waarmee je toetjes zoet maakt of je gebruikt deze zoete pasta als suikervervanger in een cake.

Bron: infonu*

----------


## Jamris

Lekker gezond

----------

